# Hamstring Tendon discomfort - Fit Question



## rcekstrom (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello all, 

I am experiencing slight pain in the tendon on the outer side behind my left knee. I think this is called the Hamstring Tendon. If you grab the back of your knee sitting down you can feel it.

While I am riding is does not hurt, but a few hours after there is a slight sting and a little soreness. If I grab it, stand, or sit down it does not get any worse or pinch in any way. I continue to ride and it stays the same, when i take time off it does goes away, but like i said the pain is very minimal, if it can even be called pain and I continue to ride.

My right knee is fine, but I had a ACL reconstruct a few years back in the right knee and maybe favoring or pushing the left knee more. Not sure.

I have had a fit a year ago and I do not remember this issue, did my seat or cleats move? Did my riding style change?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks,
Rob


----------



## eisoh (May 22, 2010)

Posterior knee pain is a serious issue and should not be ignored. If I were you i would seriously see a doctor or a fit specialist to pin point the problem. Assuming you have a proper fit, this seems to be a really weird problem.

Some things to check are saddle height (too high?), saddle position (too far back?). Sometimes these things also happen depending on your pedal stroke. Make sure your cleats are alligned to "complement" your pedal stroke, and make sure you aren't pedaling with your foot "wobbling left and right" while pedaling.


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

I had a similar problem at one point. I tried lowering my seat height, and that helped some. The pain still came back on long rides, so I really paid attention to my feet when riding. I noticed that my left foot was almost turned inward, and I don't mean at the toe. It was almost as if I was twisting my ankle. I ended up moving my cleat so I had more support on the outside of my shoe, and so my foot wasn't angled in (not talking about toe). I think what was happening was that the support to keep my foot flat wasn't there because the cleat was not far enough out on my shoe. This was causing my foot to sit at an angle and almost hyper-extending the outside of my left knee. The pain went away after I did this.


----------

